# Help choosing medic schools



## Agent Cooper (Jul 19, 2012)

I would like to go to medic school soon, and I want to move out of Chicago. I am willing to move virtually anywhere in the US, where I can go to a good medic school and have a good chance of getting job in the area afterwards. 
There are just so many medic schools! :wacko: 
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2012)

There are some good medic programs in California. But getting a job afterwards is going to be extremely hard.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2012)

Preferably a community college that offers an AAS in Paramedicine or EMS. With that said I didn't go to degree program but I wouldn't change my decision about my choice in schools. When ER staff consistently complains about the CC students and compliments students from where I went to school you know you made the right decision. Feel free to PM me. 

Only issue with my school is now I'm having to go back and do all my gen ed at the CC so I can hopefully transfer to the University for a BS in something all while working full time :wacko:


----------



## Maine iac (Jul 19, 2012)

University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics.

Reasonable chance of a job someplace in iowa. But I'd do the program then choose a place to do your ride time where you want to live.


----------



## Natren (Jul 20, 2012)

I second U of I. Currently in the program! its awesome and you get to choose where you go and they're encouraging, helpful and knowledgeable about it. I am not from Iowa and am really loving what the program has to offer. Also WA state, Central Washington University is a great program, but they are done takin students for fall. U of I will be accepting students for January in October. Good luck!


----------



## Agent Cooper (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input, folks! I have seriously considered moving to Washington state but I wasn't sure what the job market was like out there. I hadn't considered Iowa, I will look into that. This would most likely be for spring or fall 2013 since I am finishing undergrad in December. 
I have read here that NC is a good place to work - do they have good medic schools as well? 
What about CO? I think I read here that they are progressive as well.
Thanks again!


----------



## AustinNative (Jul 20, 2012)

Austin Community College has one of the best Paramedic programs in the country.  Awesome area to work in.  Five county services within an hour.


----------



## MedicBender (Jul 20, 2012)

While I agree that U of I is a good program, I feel that there are better options throughout the country. 

The U of I program is very condensed. Don't get me wrong, I've worked and trained a lot of great medics from that program. However if you can truly move anywhere in the country for medic school, I feel there are better options. 

Also, to address the comment by Maine iac, while the employment situation in Iowa is better then in places like California, it's still not great. Iowa is a fairly progressive state if you get on with one of the better services. Unfortunately, there are usually 20 or so people fighting for a spot on a decent service. This ends up with you working for a sub par private service like Midwest or Fraser. 

I would look for schools that have a 4 year EMS program, and maybe double major in a science like biology or chemistry. U of NM has a great paramedic program, along with a couple other universities in the country. 

As I'm sure you've read, people on this forum constantly complain about a lack of education in EMS. Be one of the few that is ready to up the ante and make a BS the standard for paramedic education. It's exactly what I've decided to do.


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 20, 2012)

CSN has a great EMT program and I know the instructor I had for basic is a paramedic instructor as well, and she is awesome. So Las Vegas could be an option.


----------



## Agent Cooper (Jul 21, 2012)

MedicBender, I love that idea, and it was my hope for awhile that I would be able to do that. But, I'm just now finishing a BS in human services and don't think I can handle (financially or sanity-wise) another 4 years in school. I have looked at UNM for medic school, and it is still at or near the top of my list. I appreciate your advice on the job market in Iowa. What areas are better?

EMT91, what does CSN stand for?

AustinNative, that program sounds good but would be expensive because of the residency requirement. Do you happen to know how long you have to live in the district before you can get the in-district rate?

Thanks!


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 21, 2012)

College of Southern Nevada


----------



## Agent Cooper (Jul 21, 2012)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## MedicBender (Jul 21, 2012)

AOx4 said:


> MedicBender, I love that idea, and it was my hope for awhile that I would be able to do that. But, I'm just now finishing a BS in human services and don't think I can handle (financially or sanity-wise) another 4 years in school. I have looked at UNM for medic school, and it is still at or near the top of my list. I appreciate your advice on the job market in Iowa. What areas are better?



That depends entirely on what type of service you're looking for. If you want to know anything about MN, MD, or IA let me know. Those systems are the ones that I know the most about. 

When you think about where you want to spend the next 5 years, what type of environment suits you best? I'm a huge advocate for finding where you fit in best. Your area and environment play a huge part in your success.


----------



## EMSDAD (Aug 5, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> While I agree that U of I is a good program, I feel that there are better options throughout the country.
> 
> The U of I program is very condensed. Don't get me wrong, I've worked and trained a lot of great medics from that program. However if you can truly move anywhere in the country for medic school, I feel there are better options.
> 
> ...


Medicbender,
I am having a difficult time finding schools with 4yr EMS programs online. Too much crap to wade through. Can you or anybody help? Suggestions?


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 5, 2012)

EMSDAD said:


> Medicbender,
> I am having a difficult time finding schools with 4yr EMS programs online. Too much crap to wade through. Can you or anybody help? Suggestions?



I know of University of New Mexico, UMBC, University of Minnesota, University of Utah, and University of Southern Alabama. 

These were the schools I looked at when deciding to go back to college. I decided on U of New Mexico because of the area and price.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 5, 2012)

Central Washington University


----------



## Jon (Aug 6, 2012)

How about Center for Emergency Medicine, in Pittsburgh?


----------



## FDJohn (Sep 7, 2012)

Calhoun Community College in Alabama about took over the UAB course in emergency medicine when they decided to stop offering it. It's an AAS course, but University of South Alabama I know offers a bachelors. George Washington University offers all the way up to a masters. Also, unless they stopped offering it (which I doubt) Nashville Fire/Rescue put's out good medics and works very closely with Vandy. Resident docs on an ambulance is not uncommon.


----------



## EMSANTHEM (Sep 7, 2012)

Capital Community College , Hartford, CT I'm enrolled now in my 1st semester excellent program they have a Asso. in paramedic studies.

All i can say is the professors are outstanding.


----------



## terrible one (Sep 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> There are some good medic programs in California. But getting a job afterwards is going to be extremely hard.



I would never recommend anyone going to CA to attend paramedic school. While some programs are decent at best, working within the confines of the CA paramedic scope of practice during your internship is extremely restrictive. At a time when a student should be developing critical thinking and treatment plans, in CA you will be taught little more than calling your mother (base ED) on the phone and following prescriptive cook book style protocols.  Stay away from CA if you are in anyway interested in EMS.


----------



## terrible one (Sep 8, 2012)

AustinNative said:


> Austin Community College has one of the best Paramedic programs in the country.  Awesome area to work in.  Five county services within an hour.



What's the job market like near Austin? I've always wanted to live there and will be graduating in June. I know ATCEMS won't be hiring soon, what other services are nearby? And how difficult is it to get on? Thanks


----------



## medictmfl (Oct 2, 2012)

*The one that gets you a P-card*

I loved my experience at Daniel Freeman, that being said LA County is falling way behind in the EMS world (don't tell them that it would make Johnny and Roy cry) and unless you can get on with a municipal FD you will be the most over trained taxi driver on the planet. I just moved to Vegas like two weeks ago because I couldn't do it anymore and I figure it can't get much busier than Vegas. You want to work for the best, in my opinion you need to get up to Seattle and do Medic-1's program (crazy good), otherwise there are tons of great schools and job markets. I have sent students out to Texas and they love it, very progressive. U of Pitt has a great program from what I understand. 

Two main criteria to look for in a school: 
1. Are they CoAEMSP Accredited? If not walk away, NREMT will no longer recognize certs from non-CoAEMSP schools in 2014, and don't buy their excuses they have it or they don't.

2. Do they offer a degree? It's not a must have but you limit yourself by not having it. Some states, such as OR, will only grant reciprocity if you have an AS or higher. That's my two cents feel free to email me with questions or hate mail:glare:


----------



## medictmfl (Oct 2, 2012)

*not all of them*



terrible one said:


> I would never recommend anyone going to CA to attend paramedic school. While some programs are decent at best, working within the confines of the CA paramedic scope of practice during your internship is extremely restrictive. At a time when a student should be developing critical thinking and treatment plans, in CA you will be taught little more than calling your mother (base ED) on the phone and following prescriptive cook book style protocols.  Stay away from CA if you are in anyway interested in EMS.



Kern, Riverside/San Bernardino Counties are actually pretty good. But for the most part your absolutely right. I know EMT-I's that are more rounded providers than some medics* in certain counties in SoCal, I won't mention them specifically but it starts with an L and ends with an os Angeles.

* some are actually really good but are handcuffed by their EMSA


----------



## hogwiley (Oct 2, 2012)

Paying out of state tuition will double your costs, if not more. I remember being sick of freezing my butt one winter when I lived in Alaska, and looked into going to school in Florida. In state tuition for an EMT class was like 900 at a community college. Out of state students paid almost 3500 for the same friggin class. Needless to say I ended up freezing my butt off through EMT school.


----------



## MrJones (Oct 2, 2012)

Eastern Kentucky University. CoAEMSP accredited and they offer 2 year associate in paramedicine or 4 year bachelors with either an Emergency Service Adm Option, Clinical/ FSE Option, or a Paramedic/Science Option.

http://www.emc.eku.edu


----------



## reed37 (Oct 2, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics.
> 
> Reasonable chance of a job someplace in iowa. But I'd do the program then choose a place to do your ride time where you want to live.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

